# Where to get shimano heat moldable shoes fitted in south jersey/Philly?????



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello
want to get the heat moldable shimano shoes. My local shop sells them, but doesn't have the hot box to mold them. Anyone know a shop that has the hot box to mold them in South Jersey/philadelphia Pa aera??
Thanks
Bryan


----------



## KiteCrasher (Aug 25, 2008)

I got my Sh-300E heat molded at Halter's Cycles (4095 Route 1, Monmouth Junction NJ), they are setup with everything, shoes, oven and vacuum pump. 

They are not exactly in south Jersey but they are pretty close to Philly. 

Love the shoes by the way, well worth the extra $$.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I was going to say Halters also.


----------

